# LE vs Nismo... What options can I install afterwards?



## wizeguy (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm debating between the Nismo CC and the LE CC. It looks like the LE features can for be installed after purchase on a Nismo but the Nismo stuff would be more difficult to install on an LE. Does that seem right to you?

I hate how this stuff is package. You end up buying so much more 'stuff' then just what you want. Can Hill Start Assist, Hill Decent Control, and ABLS be installed afterwards as well? I'd think some of it might be easy to install and others simply not worth it.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

wizeguy said:


> Can Hill Start Assist, Hill Decent Control, and ABLS be installed afterwards as well? I'd think some of it might be easy to install and others simply not worth it.


Not easily. It is integrated with too much other stuff to be an aftermarket add on. You either get it from the factory or don't. I had the same question a few months ago and ended up getting a truck with the traction package.

The only things I know you can add to the LE from the NISMO are the skid plates, shocks and tires, but that would be like paying for them twice to buy a new truck and then replace the shocks and tires unless you go with a lifted setup and much larger tires/wheels to justify the immediate replacement. Anything that ties to the brake system or computer would be a LOT of work to add, and probably cheaper just to buy a different truck.

Someone else may know of other NISMO items you can add to an LE though.

Jeff


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

wizeguy said:


> I'm debating between the Nismo CC and the LE CC. It looks like the LE features can for be installed after purchase on a Nismo but the Nismo stuff would be more difficult to install on an LE. Does that seem right to you?
> 
> I hate how this stuff is package. You end up buying so much more 'stuff' then just what you want. Can Hill Start Assist, Hill Decent Control, and ABLS be installed afterwards as well? I'd think some of it might be easy to install and others simply not worth it.


I've pretty much done exactly what you're suggesting. I purchased the NISMO KC and then added the body side molding, Side Step Bars and the auto dimming rearview mirrow with the temp and compass function. So, aside from the LE's softer suspension and more thrifty rear axle ratio, I have a NISMO LE! From what I understand, there may be a few other differences between the NISMO CC and the LE CC (like optional leather and heated seats), but those were about the only differences between the KC's. And, it was far easier and much less expensive to add those few item to my NISMO than it would be to add all the high tech mechanical stuff that comes only on a NISMO, to any other model!


----------



## Damian-06SE (Dec 8, 2005)

can you buy and add the dim mirror with the compass and the temp to the SE?

I hate to be without that and I didnt notice it didnt have until after i bought it


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Damian-06SE said:


> can you buy and add the dim mirror with the compass and the temp to the SE?
> 
> I hate to be without that and I didnt notice it didnt have until after i bought it


Yep, it can be installed on any vehicle. Their web site is Mito Corporation . Also, do a search of auto dimming mirror, there were some other posts and one had a source with good prices. Mito Corporation does not sell directly, but if you call them they can give you the name of a local reseller. I had mine installed just in case I ever had problems, I had a place to take it for repairs. 

Also, here's a link to Reverend Biker's home page, he did an excellent write-up on the installation. I have the same mirror that he's installed. Rev's Mirror Install


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

jeffro said:


> Someone else may know of other NISMO items you can add to an LE though.


You can add the NISMO stickers from the fenders!!  

But seriously, the seats have a fabric that is unique to the NISMOs but you'd probably prefer the leather seats from the LE (if you have them already).


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Mirror*



05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Yep, it can be installed on any vehicle. Their web site is Mito Corporation . Also, do a search of auto dimming mirror, there were some other posts and one had a source with good prices. Mito Corporation does not sell directly, but if you call them they can give you the name of a local reseller. I had mine installed just in case I ever had problems, I had a place to take it for repairs.
> 
> Also, here's a link to Reverend Biker's home page, he did an excellent write-up on the installation. I have the same mirror that he's installed. Rev's Mirror Install


Yeah I put one of those Gentex mirrors in my 05 KC. It's the 50-genk51 model I believe. It's a very nice kit. Comes with everything you need. Wire spilcers and cable wraps included. Just pay attention to the power wires. One requires and always hot and the other when ignition key is on. My instructions were backwards as to which wire needed which supply. I just reversed them and voila. Get the plastic wire cover too. :thumbup:


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

Mulligan22 said:


> Yeah I put one of those Gentex mirrors in my 05 KC. It's the 50-genk51 model I believe. It's a very nice kit. Comes with everything you need. Wire spilcers and cable wraps included. Just pay attention to the power wires. One requires and always hot and the other when ignition key is on. My instructions were backwards as to which wire needed which supply. I just reversed them and voila. Get the plastic wire cover too. :thumbup:


 I had the same problem with the wires. Did you install it from the instructions on Rev's site? 

If you call the guy he mentions on his site and tell him you got the information from Rev's website he will give you the same price listed on Rev's website.


----------

